# how do you replace the fog light bulbs for a 2004 325ci?



## titus9394 (Aug 20, 2004)

can anyone please provide me instructions or links as to how to replace the fog light bulbs on a 2004 325ci?


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

You could search this forum for "fog replace" and you would have found a post by 'BMWROCK"

There are 2 ways to get to your '04 fogs:
1. Pop off the honeycomb plastic around the housing by gently pulling it. Then reach around through the space now visible, unscrew the lamp housing, replace the lamp, and reverse the process. Note you should not use this method if you have big hands. But try it first as it is easier than method two.

2. Pop the plastic rivets in the front area of your wheel well and the rivets on the bottom right/left edge of your bumper. Pull back the plastic for easy access to the rear of the lamp housing which is where the bulb is removed from.

Make sure you use 55W lamps as not to melt the housing or wiring......


----------



## titus9394 (Aug 20, 2004)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> You could search this forum for "fog replace" and you would have found a post by 'BMWROCK"
> 
> There are 2 ways to get to your '04 fogs:
> 1. Pop off the honeycomb plastic around the housing by gently pulling it. Then reach around through the space now visible, unscrew the lamp housing, replace the lamp, and reverse the process. Note you should not use this method if you have big hands. But try it first as it is easier than method two.
> ...


thanks, i'll try it tomorrow.. =)


----------

